# Fly Tying Get Together



## ndflyangler (Jan 10, 2018)

The Pine to Prairie Fly Fishers club is holding some monthly fly tying get together's this winter in Fargo. For those in the area who are interested in meeting up with other area fly anglers and learning how to tie some of the favorite local patterns for bass, trout, pike and carp, be sure to get in touch with us. We can also provide some tools for those who might be interested in fly tying, but do not have their own equipment yet.


----------

